# Duty and Taxes on arrival



## AppalachianBiker (10 mo ago)

I am completely in the dark about what I might have to pay duty and taxes on when I arrive at Davao airport. 

Any advice and info will be greatly appreciated.


----------



## art1946 (Nov 30, 2017)

When you leave the Philippines you have to pay duty. I don't remember if arriving there is any charge.

art


----------



## M.C.A. (Feb 24, 2013)

AppalachianBiker said:


> I am completely in the dark about what I might have to pay duty and taxes on when I arrive at Davao airport.
> 
> Any advice and info will be greatly appreciated.


I Never heard that before, you won't be paying anything it's only when you leave that they have an airport tax. Don't forget to buy plenty of chocolates it's a must.

You'll be more worried about finding your bags and then your family waiting on you outside and don't forget the extreme heat and humidity.


----------



## AppalachianBiker (10 mo ago)

I'm just bringing gifts and an engagement ring which can be in my pocket. Chocolate and two Barbie dolls for her granddaughter. Nothing I'm bringing will be for resale and I already know the cash limit I may bring.


----------



## KatanaDV20 (Mar 27, 2020)

This is something I need to think about as over the last two years I have built up quite the pile of stuff for the gf. Likely cant take it all as it will look like I'm opening up a store. 

At Iloilo passport control is right after you get off the airplane, you then head down to get your luggage. Right before the exit is a Customs desk. They were making everyone lift their suitcase up and open it for inspection. When my turn came she looked at me for a second and then just waved me through with a "Welcome to the Philippines". I hope she still works there lol.

The heat hits like a freight train once you are out of the air conditioned airport, as M.C.A said - be ready.


----------



## art1946 (Nov 30, 2017)

I have landed in Manila and Davao airports several times in the past. I never paid a tax entering.

I have landed there probably 12 times and never lost anything. Leaving Manila, yes, I would pay the AirPort tax fee and get a receipt when leaving the Philippines.

art


----------



## AppalachianBiker (10 mo ago)

What's the cost to leave ?


----------



## M.C.A. (Feb 24, 2013)

AppalachianBiker said:


> What's the cost to leave ?


I don't know if this is up to date but it should be pretty close:

The airport terminal fee or “Philippine passenger service charge” (DPSC) is an airport tax/exit fee for passengers departing from airports in the Philippines. The terminal fee ranges from *P50 to P220 per person for domestic flights or P600 to P1,135 per person for international flights*.

Make sure to have both dollars and pesos.


----------



## AppalachianBiker (10 mo ago)

Thank you very much.


----------



## magsasaja (Jan 31, 2014)

AppalachianBiker said:


> What's the cost to leave ?





AppalachianBiker said:


> What's the cost to leave ?


Tourists no longer pay anything at the airport. 

You need not worry about the terminal fee if you are arriving in any airport to the Philippines, departing on a domestic flight, or departing on an international flight from Manila, Cebu, Davao, Iloilo or Kalibo. The terminal fee should already be included in the flight ticket price upon booking.

As of Jan 2, 2020, the terminal fee is paid at the airport ONLY for international flights departing from Clark and Puerto Princesa.


----------



## AppalachianBiker (10 mo ago)

Thank you for that information.


----------



## Gary D (Oct 28, 2013)

There are import duties but seldom applied unless you are pushing the envelop. I wouldn't flash the ring.


----------



## AppalachianBiker (10 mo ago)

Most definitely not.


----------



## AppalachianBiker (10 mo ago)

I'm a biker, not a flashy Americano. Always aware of my surroundings and courteous to the indigenous people in country. I know you folks are used to the opposite probably. I won't even make a small ripple on your pond.


----------

